# intelegence-abzocke



## telekomiker (30 Oktober 2003)

Hy Leute, mal ne Frage hat jemand Erfahrung mit In-telegence und der 0190er nummer0190095647??? Ich hab einen musiktitel gesucht und über den google den Link kaaza angeklickt, war wohl nen fehler. es hat sich nen dialer aktiviert der die nummer angewählt hat, und das gleich zweimal.
hab denen wiedersprochen, hat die mal genau nicht interessiert. haben den scheiß gleich weiter an ein inkassobüro geschickt, die haben heute ne rechnung geschickt! 188 Euro. Einwahl war leider im Juni wo das gesetz noch nicht geändert war. einmal 2 minuten und einmal 22 sekunden.
ich steh kurzvorm amoklauf, vielleicht kann mir von Euch ja jemand etwas über die firma erzählen oder mir nen rat geben???
würd mich über ne aufbauende oder noch besser ne helfende Mail freuen.


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Oktober 2003)

Klick mal auf die *Suche*. Du wirst seitenweise Hinweise zu Intelligence accoreus finden.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Hallo du!
Bei mir ist genau das gleiche Problem.  :x  Nur die Rechnung war 168EUR mitlerweile durch Inkasso acoreus ist sie bei 205 EUR. Gestern kam die Androhung zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. Aber auch da werden wir widerspruch einlegen. Warst du bei der Polizei und hast eine klage gestartet?


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Januar 2004)

@telekomiker

HATTE fast das identische Problem: mitte Juni, die 2. Einwahl automatisch, selbe Seite und Nummer,..... bei mir waren es 22 und 41 Sekunden.

Ich hatte Glück, bekam von A.R. (Fa. MP) eine Mail, wo "... wegen der eindeutigen Sachlage..." auf die Forderung verzichtet wurde. Seit dem ist bei mir Ruhe - allerdings auch recht langweilig geworden     

Benutze die "Suche"-Funktion des Forums. Insbesondere die Vorgehensweise von "Der Jurist" würde ich empfehlen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung: wenn bei der Strafanzeige bzw. bei den Widersprüchen der Ablauf geschildert wird - in der Kürze liegt die Würze.
Es wird JEDES Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt - auch wenn man es selber ganz anders meinte.

Falls Du einen Zeugen brauchst über die automatische Einwahl stehe ich Dir zur Verfügung.


----------



## lui (8 Februar 2004)

*in-telegence*

hab das gleiche problem. bin zum rechtsanwalt. der wird total ignoriert von der firma. alle schreiben gehn nach wie vor zu mir und der briefwechsel von meinem jurist wird nicht wahr genommen. inkasso war vor 5 wochen. mal sehn was weiter so kommt. mittlerweile sind es 65.00 euro.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2004)

nicht an acoreus schreiben, sondern direkt an verbraucherschutz   @in-telegence.net

siehe http://www.in-telegence.net/?nav=kontakt&content=ansprechpartner


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2004)

keine Registrierung???

schau hier:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

*In-Telegence AG in Köln*

Habe genau das gleiche Problem und habe bei der Telecom einen Einwand in die Rechnung gelegt.Das gleiche habe ich bei In-Telegence gemacht.
Den Betrag  habe ich von der Telefonrechnung abgezogen mit einen vermerk Wiederspruch auf die Rechnung In-Telegence.
Hotline von In-Telegence anrufen und freundlich nachfragen den Besitzer der Servicenr.Schriftlich an IN-Telegence Wiederspruch der Rechnung.
Heute habe die vollständige ServiceNummer erhalten die angerufen heben soll.
Wer hat genau das gleiche? :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

Geld eintreiben mit nicht registriertem dialer???


----------



## billarduhu (20 April 2004)

*bin auch intellegence gaschädigt*

Hi leute!
habe mir im letzten jahr im Juli einen Dialer gefangen der sich (zum Glück) nur 4 sekunden einwählen konnte (hab den stecker gezogen). Da wollten die Firma Intellegence von mir €48.- hab natürlich nicht bezahlt. Dann die übliche leier, Mahnung usw.  Hab dann Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, weil die mir das Gerichtliche mahnverfahren ankündigten. Im Vorfeld hab ich schon 4x einen vertrag abschlußnachweiß von denen angefordert, der nie konkret kam. Das einzigste was kam, ein profanes Schreiben, das ich ihren Dienst in anschpruch genommen habe  :-? mitlerweile soll ich knapp €100 angeblich bezahlen, aber dadurch das ich den Rechtsanwalt mit im Boot hab, han die sich seit ungefähr 2 Monaten nict mehr gemeldet. Bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht.
An alle gleichen Leidensgenossen:
Haltet den Kopf hoch

Gruß billarduhu


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2004)

*Re: bin auch intellegence gaschädigt*



			
				billarduhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute!
> habe mir im letzten jahr im Juli ....


Das ist aber schon verdammt lang her. Seit dem 15.08.2003 gilt in Deutschland das _Gesetz gegen den Mißbrauch der Mehrwertnummern_ in Verbindung mit den Änderungem im TKG. Deine strittigen Verbindungen waren vor diesem Datum - also, viel Glück weiterhin!


----------



## billarduhu (20 April 2004)

Danke reducal.

bin echt mal gespannt wie das weiter geht.


----------



## billarduhu (20 April 2004)

Ich habe die Seite heute erst endeckt. Hätte ich die blos früher gesehen....


----------

